# Eating smoked salmon



## callmaker60 (Oct 24, 2014)

I am thinking about smoking some salmon, how does one use it in a meal, or is it just something to nibble on?


----------



## roadfix (Oct 24, 2014)

I nibble on them as a snack or sometimes shred them over steamed rice as a meal.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 24, 2014)

it's good on a bagel with a schmear.

on wholegrain wasa crackers.

on a split baked potato with sour cream.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 24, 2014)

Smoked Salmon and Dill spread...on crackers.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 24, 2014)

I've only eaten it as an appetizer, but if it's home-smoked, it may have a light enough taste to be eaten as an entree.  On a bun with lettuce, tomato, mayo or cream cheese, maybe some chopped egg or capers.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 24, 2014)

Depends on whether you're going to cold smoke it or hot smoke it.  Cold smoked salmon (e.g. lox) is smoked and raw.  Hot smoked salmon is cooked through and smoked.


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 24, 2014)

All of the above, I also love it in scrambled eggs or a frittata.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 24, 2014)

for an entree, i"ve had it with pasta in a light herb cream sauce.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 24, 2014)

imagine this on your plate...
smoked salmon
scrambled eggs with chives folded in and loads of butter
large diced heirloom tomatoes
toast of your choice
a side dish of fresh fruit d'jour
a beverage to wash it all down...
my DH's favorite breakfast (he likes rye toast, dry please)


----------



## CraigC (Oct 25, 2014)

With cold smoked (lox or nova) you can make a cheese cake. Gravlox would work as well, even though it is cured, but not smoked.


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 25, 2014)

What they said. 

And I once found a packet of smoked salmon chunks on the supermarket fish counter and used it in kedgeree along with the smoked haddock. It worked well. 

I used to have recipe for smoked salmon mousse wrapped in strips of smoked salmon (you line the ramekins with the SS before pouring in the mousse). Very fiddly but people seemed to like it as a dinner party first course. Sadly, it seems to have disappeared in the house move.

It's a bit on the shelf though - as an oily fish with all its omega wotsits, salmon is good for you but the smoking of it is supposed to be bad for you. You can't win, so enjoy.


----------



## menumaker (Oct 25, 2014)

Kangirl,
How did you know one of my all-time favorite breakfasts? Also Buckytom, You are on the nail with the pasta idea; It really is a beautiful supper/ dinner dish. It does make an elegant starter though just served very simply sliced with a wedge of lemon, a twist of freshly ground black pepper and thinly sliced brown bread and butter


----------



## callmaker60 (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the reply's.


----------



## puffin3 (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm with Buckytom. Escoffier's 'Sauce Supreme'. I use King mushrooms for the liquor but I reserve the mushrooms, rough chopped to add back to the previously sieved sauce. Also I use 'half and half' instead of double cream.  Cold smoked salmon hand shredded into small but not too small pieces added to the sauce just before serving. Try to use the tailpiece of the salmon. Better texture and flavor. The tail does most of the work moving the fish through the water. When I go to the local fish market and specify I want the tail section I always get a little secret nod and grin from the fishmonger.


----------



## Mad Cook (Feb 6, 2015)

callmaker60 said:


> I am thinking about smoking some salmon, how does one use it in a meal, or is it just something to nibble on?


-Smoked salmon and cream cheese bagels

-Very thin slices on a plate with quarters of lemon as a "starter" (horrible word) You can tweak it up with a bit of greenery if you like.

-Chopped up and added to scrambled eggs or a French omelette

-Smoked salmon mousse for main course or "starter"

-Ditto made into little stand alone rounds by wrapping the mousse in slice of  smoked salmon     

Dainty sandwiches for afternoon tea with English cucumber on very thin sliced bread, cut in triangles with the crusts cut off.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 6, 2015)

Thought I'd add our *every *Sunday morning breakfast. This is my Souschefs special
he makes for us while we watch Sunday Morning. It's fun to watch him make this, as he's such a perfectionist.

Perfectly toasted Sara Lee's "everything" bagel halves spread with a little butter, and thickly smeared with spreadable cream cheese. Then he arranges a few capers in a saucer and smashes the bagel halves into the capers. I admit that was my idea.
Then on top he lays perfect thin slices of lox, a paper thin white onion slice, and a thin tomato slice adorned with fresh ground pepper and sea salt. Sunday just wouldn't be the same without our breakfast.


----------



## lyndalou (Feb 8, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> All of the above, I also love it in scrambled eggs or a frittata.



I do that, as well. Tasty!


----------



## lyndalou (Feb 8, 2015)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> imagine this on your plate...
> smoked salmon
> scrambled eggs with chives folded in and loads of butter
> large diced heirloom tomatoes
> ...



OMG. That sounds just perfect.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 9, 2015)

In one of the "top chef" competitions, do not remember who it was, folded smoked salmon into pancake batter and then fried like regular pancakes.


----------



## Addie (Feb 10, 2015)

Mad Cook said:


> What they said.
> 
> And I once found a packet of smoked salmon chunks on the supermarket fish counter and used it in kedgeree along with *the smoked haddock*. It worked well.
> 
> I used to have recipe for smoked salmon mousse wrapped in strips of smoked salmon (you line the ramekins with the SS before pouring in the mousse). Very fiddly but people seemed to like it as a dinner party first course. Sadly, it seems to have disappeared in the house move.



Finnan Haddie. Every time I buy it, it never sees the inside of my home. I start to nibble on it as soon as I am out the store's door. Walk real slow on the way home. By the time I get to the outside of my door, it is all gone. Now I have to find a place to toss the wrapping without littering. But now it is just too expensive.


----------



## menumaker (Feb 10, 2015)

The best way to serve smoked salmon as a starter IMO is the most simple way. Fine slices of it ( be as generous as you can) with a twist of lemon and black pepper served with lightly buttered thin slices of brown bread. perfect!


----------



## Selkie (Feb 10, 2015)

Dehydrate salmon with a 1 part soy sauce/5 parts honey glaze. It makes an outstanding "candy!!!"


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 10, 2015)

That sounds good, I'll have to try it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 10, 2015)

That does sound good.


----------



## puffin3 (Feb 17, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> Depends on whether you're going to cold smoke it or hot smoke it.  Cold smoked salmon (e.g. lox) is smoked and raw.  Hot smoked salmon is cooked through and smoked.


Cold smoked fish is not "raw". It is cured like many other meats. 'Lox' are not smoked. Lox are the result of salt brining.
A good entree using either hot or cold smoked salmon is made by first making a proper 'roux' which is used to make a thin white sauce. To this I add thin sliced julienne, sauteed in unsalted clarified butter, fennel. Just before serving over al dente linguine I stir in some rough chopped cold smoked salmon (hot smoked will do). Not too much. Lots of fresh ground white pepper and a pinch of red pepper flakes.
A good squeeze of fresh lemon juice and a garnish of fine chopped fennel top.
If you are just getting into smoking salmon it's good to thoroughly research which species of salmon gives the best results when smoked.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 17, 2015)

puffin3 said:


> Cold smoked fish is not "raw". It is cured like many other meats. 'Lox' are not smoked. Lox are the result of salt brining...




Cured fish or any cured meat is not cooked.  Not cooked is raw.  Lox is salt brined and sometimes smoked.


----------



## puffin3 (Feb 17, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> Cured fish or any cured meat is not cooked.  Not cooked is raw.  Lox is salt brined and sometimes smoked.


Cured meats are not "cooked" meats and they are not "raw" meats. They are 'preserved meats' using some combination/s of salt, 'pink salt', smoke etc. etc.
Anyone who's interested can 'Google' millions of bits of information about 'curing'.
At one time I owned and operated a commercial business specialising in both hot and cold smoked local salmon, halibut, ling cod, rock cod, sea urchin roe.......even some types of seaweed, mussels, oysters. I've probably missed some.


----------



## Selkie (Feb 17, 2015)

Oh, I love smoked salmon! Especially cold smoked with a honey-soy glaze!


----------



## Zereh (Feb 18, 2015)

puffin3 said:


> ... hot and cold smoked local salmon, halibut, ling cod, rock cod, sea urchin roe.......even some types of seaweed, mussels, oysters. I've probably missed some.



Smoked scallops are sinfully delicious!!  But I love it all smoked. =)


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 18, 2015)

For all practical purposes smoked salmon, i. e. lox is considered cooked. For example, some venues will offer "sushi" with only cooked fish, per regulations. In such places they would use lox because it is considered cooked by authorities, i.e. city or other organization in charge of restaurants and banquet halls.


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## CraigC (Feb 18, 2015)

I could go for some pickled herring right now.


----------



## Addie (Feb 19, 2015)

When we went to a restaurant after my son Poo's graduation from his second degree in Science, his BIL ordered smoked salmon. After the food came, I explained that the fish was smoked cooked, not with heat of the stove or oven. As far as he was concerned, it was raw and nothing was going to convince him otherwise. I ordered a steak for him. That he knew how to eat. I just should have kept my mouth shut.


----------



## Addie (Feb 19, 2015)

Mad Cook said:


> What they said.
> 
> And I once found a packet of smoked salmon chunks on the supermarket fish counter and used it in kedgeree along with the *smoked haddock*. It worked well.
> 
> ...



I love smoked Haddock. Only we call it Finnin Haddie. Every time I buy it, it never makes it to  my house whole. I keep nibbling on it all the way. There have been times that by the time I get home, it is all gone. The only bad side, Haddock now is too expensive and we never see Finnin Haddie.


----------



## currutia (Nov 10, 2015)

My favourite way to eat smoked salmon... some nice bread toasted, with some avocado, and some salt and paprika. DELICIOUS! It also works great if you add feta cheese too


----------



## outRIAAge (Jul 16, 2016)

callmaker60 said:


> I am thinking about smoking some salmon, how does one use it in a meal, or is it just something to nibble on?



Hot-smoked salmon might be the most spectacular thing I serve. You can do it with fillets, but best is plunking a whole spatchcocked Alaskan salmon onto the table with smoke still rising from it. It cooks as it smokes, and I serve it when it hits 130F internal. I've seen a table of 6 demolish a large salmon. I use alder, but another mild wood might work as well.

Hot-smoking is much easier and quicker than cold-smoking, but it only keeps for a few days, so you have to finish it quickly, what a shame...


----------



## 4food (Nov 20, 2017)

I am surprised no one brought up Gravlax. It's not raw, It's not smoked, it's no cooked, so what is it?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jZHY4a9XDM&t=8s


----------



## CraigC (Nov 21, 2017)

4food said:


> I am surprised no one brought up Gravlax. It's not raw, It's not smoked, it's no cooked, so what is it?



The thread is about smoked salmon. Gravlax is cured and we've made it several times. Lox, Nova and Gravlax are the only way I'll eat salmon.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Nov 21, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> Thought I'd add our *every *Sunday morning breakfast. This is my Souschefs special
> he makes for us while we watch Sunday Morning. It's fun to watch him make this, as he's such a perfectionist.
> 
> Perfectly toasted Sara Lee's "everything" bagel halves spread with a little butter, and thickly smeared with spreadable cream cheese. Then he arranges a few capers in a saucer and smashes the bagel halves into the capers. I admit that was my idea.
> Then on top he lays perfect thin slices of lox, a paper thin white onion slice, and a thin tomato slice adorned with fresh ground pepper and sea salt. Sunday just wouldn't be the same without our breakfast.



I knew Souschef's  elusive  recipe for assembly would show up again sometime.  Great combo.


----------



## 4food (Nov 21, 2017)

Whiskadoodle said:


> I knew Souschef's  elusive  recipe for assembly would show up again sometime.  Great combo.





Kayelle said:


> Thought I'd add our *every *Sunday morning breakfast. This is my Souschefs special
> he makes for us while we watch Sunday Morning. It's fun to watch him make this, as he's such a perfectionist.
> 
> Perfectly toasted Sara Lee's "everything" bagel halves spread with a little butter, and thickly smeared with spreadable cream cheese. Then he arranges a few capers in a saucer and smashes the bagel halves into the capers. I admit that was my idea.
> Then on top he lays perfect thin slices of lox, a paper thin white onion slice, and a thin tomato slice adorned with fresh ground pepper and sea salt. Sunday just wouldn't be the same without our breakfast.



This SousChef recipe brings back some old memories (1987) of a New Jersey Diner I used to go to every Sundays for Brunch, all for their Lox and Bagel's recipe. One of the best way to eat lox


----------



## 4food (Nov 21, 2017)

CraigC said:


> The thread is about smoked salmon. Gravlax is cured and we've made it several times. Lox, Nova and Gravlax are the only way I'll eat salmon.


May I add Sushi to your list?


----------



## CraigC (Nov 22, 2017)

4food said:


> May I add Sushi to your list?



Tuna yes, salmon not a chance. When we make sushi, got to have spicy tuna roll. I'm also partial to Uni.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 22, 2017)

roadfix said:


> I nibble on them as a snack or sometimes shred them over steamed rice as a meal.



This is exactly what I do.


----------

